# Maclaren strollers? Twin Traveller reviews?



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a maclaren twin traveller used and wanted to see if anyone had any reviews. As far as I can find, the weight limits are 60 lb per seat and 110 lb total. I need to get one b/c my boys are runners, my 5yo has autism and his stroller is his 'safe' place in public. We currently have a graco something or other and I'm sure we're either at or right over the limits.

i'm going to look at it monday, but if anyone has personal experience with this particular model (is 2002) or brand (i've heard it's really good), I'd greatly appreciate the input.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Oh, and I put this in childhood years instead of toddlers or LWAB b/c my boys are 3 and 5 and both are 40ish lbs.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

Hi!I have 2 Maclaren strollers,the Twin Traveler and the single Triumph.I love both of them.I bought the TT for a Make a Wish trip to Disney World in 2005,dd was 7 and ds 4 and it was perfect.It pushes very easily,has a 5 point harness,isn't too heavy to put in and out of the van(it's heavy,but lighter than most doubles I've owned),has a carrying handle(good for the bus),and fits through most doorways with no problems.We still use it occasionally,for ds and my neice,but my dd even at 70+ pounds can still ride in it.The only issue we had was folding it.I'm sure that was because one of the metal pieces is bent(we bought ours used and didn't notice this right away).Ds loves our strollers.When he gets overwelmed he can sit and pull the sunshade over his head to block everything out.HTH!


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 2002 or 2003 Twin Traveller that I use on occation for my 3yo and almost 5yo. It has been a great stroller. It folds up easy and super small for a double stroller. I like the 5 point harness and the kids seem comfy in it. The only thing I would chage would be recling seats.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I really like mine although it's an older model than you are looking at I think.

They are pretty sturdy, hold up well and I find it east to push, even with one hand when DD decides to walk. I've never had a problem with doorways and things.

The seats are quite narrow though, definitely narrower than our single maclaren. I'd try and find one to test if you can before buying.

Since you are using it for older children you might want to look in to the rally. It's the same frame and things but doesn't have the same number of seat positions which I don;t think would be an issue for older children. I think it's a big lighter than the Traveller and when i was looking they were quite a bit cheeper.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I'm looking at buying a used one locally for $100. I'm going to look at it tomorrow. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

I LOVE my McClaren Twin Triumph. LOVE IT. I push a toddler and a 10 month old, and it's really not bulky or heavy at all. Fits just about everywhere, folds up well and has baskets underneath each seat.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Thanks- i did end up getting it. The sunshade is bent but I'll just take it off. Or just use it bent. It's not a big deal. Seems to be good. I'm wondering about spending $100 on a used stroller, but it's better than $300 on a new one, I suppose. I do need the higher weight limits, so that's ok.


----------

